# Tiffany 1837 Interlocking Circles pendant necklace



## PuppyB

Does anyone have Tiffany 1837 Interlocking Circles pendant necklace? Small one, either silver or gold? I am interested in this one and wondering whether anyone has this one and would not mind sharing the modelling pic? Thanks.

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+5-p+1-c+287465-r+501288191-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Spinky

Not yet, but......I just finished ordering it online!  I was at the store today & much to my dismay, they didn't have it in stock.  I wanted the silver & they only had the gold.  But it's beautiful!  If you can wait a week or so (4-5 business days is the estimated delivery time) I'll post a modeling pic for you.


----------



## PuppyB

Thanks for your pics, and I do want to see it in real person. As for gold or silver, not sure which one looks better.


----------



## Couture Dreams

OMFG i wanted this too!!! 

its sooo cute. i cant wait to see the modeling pictures.


----------



## thegraceful1

wow..this style is very similar to the Cartier's LOVE necklace.


----------



## kissmyace108

I cant believe someone else posted this!! I saw this necklace yesterday on their website and fell in love!! Is it new, ive never seen it before? I hope someone post pics its gorgeous


----------



## Spinky

I'm so anxious to get mine!  I definitely will post pics once it arrives.  I realllllly hope it comes this week!  Obviously I didn't order it for Father's Day (not really my dad's style - LOL!) but I did order it in time for their Father's Day delivery deadline, so it SHOULD come by Friday...crossing fingers!


----------



## bebexirene

I just received mine a few days ago.  I actually fell in love with this style once I saw it, just like most of you   Mine is a medium size in silver.


----------



## PuppyB

It looks nice on you, but it does not the way I expect.



bebexirene said:


> I just received mine a few days ago. I actually fell in love with this style once I saw it, just like most of you  Mine is a medium size in silver.


----------



## sally_s

bebexirene said:


> I just received mine a few days ago. I actually fell in love with this style once I saw it, just like most of you  Mine is a medium size in silver.


 
Bebexirene : congrats! it's pretty on yourprettyself!  
thegraceful1 : yeah... ITA .It does look similar to LOVE necklace.


----------



## greenpixie

Wow it looks great on you! That is the exact necklace I want for my birthday in August... 

It is great to see it on someone - beautiful!


----------



## kissmyace108

bebexirene said:


> I just received mine a few days ago. I actually fell in love with this style once I saw it, just like most of you  Mine is a medium size in silver.


 
It looks amazing on you, but like another poster, it doesnt "fall" the way I thought it would, but it looks great this way too! Im not sure if I want the small or medium, ill have to go check them out IRL ..thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Spinky

I'd love to know the difference between the medium and small.  I thought it was just the length of chain (16" vs 20") but now I'm wondering if the rings are different sizes too?  I think I saw the small in the store, but I ordered a medium because I wanted a longer chain.  The rings look much larger in the modeling photo than they appeared in the store, so I wonder if ring size is different too?


----------



## bebexirene

The ring size is different as well


----------



## VuittonsLover

I think the small one would lay differently then the medium.

It surprises me that the medium is larger rings and a 20 inch chain... instead of 15 inches... yet its the same price as the small.


----------



## ambrosia

I love that necklace!  I'm working my way through the 1837 collection and that might be next on my list.


----------



## bebexirene

Yeah, it surprised me too when I found out it was the same price for both the small and the medium.


----------



## PuppyB

I think if somebody will share small one necklace in real person, that would be better.


----------



## Couture Dreams

OMG i am sooo getting one. 

I love the modeling picture. it is exactly what i thought it would be.. a lot thinner, but i still love it.


----------



## Bride2B

I LOVE this necklace! 
Anyone have a modelling pic of the small size?


----------



## mommylovesbags

I saw this in the store yesterday (in silver) and it was very pretty.


----------



## Spinky

Okay, so I got mine today & I'm sending it back.  As I said in one of my previous posts, I didn't realize the size referred to the circle size - I thought it was chain length.  (Oops :shame It looks very pretty on bebixirene, but it's not what I thought I was ordering, since I had my heart set on the smaller size. 

But, I just ordered the smaller size and am not returning the medium until I can compare them side by side.

So, now I wait for another 4 - 5 business days to get the small size.  and I will post a modeling pic of it when I get it.  

In the meantime, if anyone has the small size, please share a picture!


----------



## PuppyB

Pls do post a picture, thank you~~



Spinky said:


> Okay, so I got mine today & I'm sending it back. As I said in one of my previous posts, I didn't realize the size referred to the circle size - I thought it was chain length. (Oops :shame It looks very pretty on bebixirene, but it's not what I thought I was ordering, since I had my heart set on the smaller size.
> 
> But, I just ordered the smaller size and am not returning the medium until I can compare them side by side.
> 
> So, now I wait for another 4 - 5 business days to get the small size.  and I will post a modeling pic of it when I get it.
> 
> In the meantime, if anyone has the small size, please share a picture!


----------



## loveheartSHOP

This necklace is sooooo pretty...


----------



## Spinky

Okay...here's the small size finally!  As I said in a previous post, I wasn't returning the medium size until I could compare them side by side, so I've attached another pic here wearing both of them so you can see the difference.  I personally prefer the small size.


----------



## Nymph

Oooh, the small is very cute!!!


----------



## bebexirene

It's adorable!  I love it!


----------



## meimeow

i love the small one!


----------



## law1005

I have to put the small one on my wish list. I love it!


----------



## ChiChi143

I have the small and love it!


----------



## Couture Dreams

the small is nice and im glad you like it!

i want the medium size personally. omg drool.


----------



## aquablueness

wow to the necklaces.  droool as well. i'm about to get my diamond pendant cross soon and i think i might pick one of these babies up too


----------



## minniemaus

Just ordered!  Can't wait to get it


----------



## shells

dh bought me this for valentines day right after it came out... i have the small one, which i had extended by one inch on either side since it sat more like a choker on my neck.  if u make alterations to it within 30 days of purchase, its free!  i love this necklace, it was the perfect compromise since i always wanted the cartier love necklace and didnt want to pay for it! i had no idea the medium, which came out later, was so much larger than the small!


----------



## sara999

i love this in small!


----------



## minniemaus

Just received!  I love it.  I wish it would lay a little flatter but I think I'll get used to it moving around   Great gift from my hubby for our anniversary!


----------



## VuittonsLover

i saw the small finally at tiffanys the other day.  I love it.  was this || to buying it...


----------



## PuppyB

Congratulations and would you mind posting a pic?



minniemaus said:


> Just received! I love it. I wish it would lay a little flatter but I think I'll get used to it moving around  Great gift from my hubby for our anniversary!


----------



## minniemaus

Will try to take a pic tonight!


----------



## minniemaus

Picture!    Small size.  Love it!


----------



## PuppyB

It looks great on you, it is gorgeous.



minniemaus said:


> Picture!  Small size. Love it!


----------



## minniemaus

Thank you!  I love it b/c it is so different than the normal Tiffany pieces (which I also own) but this one stands out a little more!  I'm asking for the 1837 cuff bracelet for my birthday


----------



## nekostar0412

Thanks for another modeling picture, *minniemaus*!  It looks good on everyone so far


----------



## happy942

I am totally asking for the small for my bday next month from the bf.  I think I would probably get the length of the chain extended though.


----------



## germbiefrances

I have this necklace and I LOVE it. I wear it like everyday


----------



## nekostar0412

shells said:


> if u make alterations to it within 30 days of purchase, its free!  i love this necklace, it was the perfect compromise since i always wanted the cartier love necklace and didnt want to pay for it! i had no idea the medium, which came out later, was so much larger than the small!


Thanks for the tip!  Now I'll have to go see this IRL and try it on in the store instead of telling the BF to pick it up for me


----------



## Phillyfan

I just asked hubby to get for me for combination anniversary/holidays gift!


----------



## Angelyka

I really want that necklace!!!  I saw it at the store last week. It is on my wishlist.  If only I had a boyfriend to buy it for me.  I just spent over $1,000 on Yurman and Ripka bracelets so no more jewelry for me this year lol.


----------



## makeup_lover

I have this necklace in medium size as well. nice.


----------



## Couturegrl

I love it, but I wish they offered a 'large' size that had the interlocking pendants a bit larger than the 'medium' size


----------



## Phillyfan

My husband surprised me with this one tonight . He bought me the small which is the one I wanted. Do those of you that have Tiffany necklaces, do you shower with them on?


----------



## ginag

thanks for posting this! i'm seriously considering getting this to replace my open heart pendant.


----------



## nekostar0412

ginag said:


> thanks for posting this! i'm seriously considering getting this to replace my open heart pendant.


I didn't, because I was afraid of the water tarnishing the silver.  I took it off before showering, but it still tarnished anyways.  Really, the silver will tarnish regardless, because it's in contact with the oils of your skin, but a little silver polish and cloth can solve that easily.


----------



## strictlymad

Thank you all so much. I want to buy this for my sister for christmas, but couldnt find pictures anywhere of what it actually looked like, and was it worth it to get the medium for just a little bit more money, but now i have seen the small, i am in love. You have all helped immensely thank you.


----------



## Bride2B

Thanks to all that posted pics!


----------



## mariah9999

I love the small one.  It's definitely on my wish list!


----------



## GnomeNisse

I wear this necklace almost daily.  It's become my favorite casual necklace of the moment.   I'll post pics if you want.


----------



## gabz

love love love this


----------



## MAGE

i want to buy this for my girlfriend.....what is the true meaning of these interlocking rings?....


----------



## lingbo105

I have the small one. It is silver, and the interlocking rings got darker after sereval use.


----------



## rensky

i have this necklace too.......i don't wear it that often but i love the style....


----------



## nekostar0412

MAGE said:


> i want to buy this for my girlfriend.....what is the true meaning of these interlocking rings?....


Uh, I actually have no idea.  Honestly, I think Tiffany's is copying off of Cartier's Love necklace (which is alooot more expensive).


----------



## thegraceful1

nekostar0412 said:


> Uh, I actually have no idea. Honestly, I think Tiffany's is copying off of Cartier's Love necklace (which is alooot more expensive).


 
^Is very true. Cartier had this design since the 70's and is Tiffany's newest line released only last year.


----------



## sign_coach925T

i recived this necklace for valentines gift. i really do like it b/c it is simple and not to big . I have the 16 in chain . i must admit i really do like this interlocking circles style. My b/f wrote on the T&CO note card happy valetines day. Two rings two of us keep it in remeberance. so i think that is the meaning it has at least for me. Now i need to take trip to tiffany and check out the bracelet.


----------



## kylienarak

lingbo105 said:


> I have the small one. It is silver, and the interlocking rings got darker after sereval use.


 
Totally agree! After using it, I always clean with cloth and put it back in the pounch bag...I notice after a month, the interlock got very dark... 

I also have the ring as well and it's fine...I clean it with warm water after using it and still looks polish and new!


----------



## laura.fraser

Hi there!!!! I saw that you have posted about the tiffanny interlocking circles pendant necklace and i was hopign you have a photo of this on someone? my friend is wanitng to buy it for his girlfriend but we are unsure of how it owuld on a person. if you could post a photo that would be so great. thanks so much


----------



## Candice0985

Bump! I was wondering if anyone owns the rose gold and silver version of this necklace?
can someone post pics please?
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...p+1-c+288191-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&mcat=148206


----------



## Kyclaire

i dont have the gold and silver one but bf just got me a gold one.. its pretty~


----------



## ocMrsB

hmm, happy to see pix, theyre hard to find! wish it was a little more similar to the cartier love though :/ 

i'll have to see it in person to decide for sure though.


----------



## surfergirljen

Does anyone have the gold medium version?

I have the 32 inch long station one in YG and ADORE it!!!  Now since seeing what I THINK is Jessica Simpson wearing a medium gold one I am in love with this too - but am not sure that they carry it??


----------



## baybepat

I have this one in small, I recently brought it in to repair since 16" was too short and uncomfortable, it feels more like 15". Anyways I got it back today and it looks like they changed the hook and clasp thing, I totally forgot how my old "logo bar" looked like. I was wondering if anyone with the small silver could post up pix of that. Thanks!


----------



## degannes

This is a very pretty necklace.. hopefully I will be purchasing this by the next couple of months.  I have also been hinting to my husband...LOL


----------



## chanel123

Hi Minniemaus

your Tiffany 1837 interlocking circles pendant  is sooo fabulous!! is that 16" or 20"? I can't decide which length to get for my mom. do you think 16" might be too tight or you think will be ok?


----------



## Erocka

Does anyone know if they do the interlocking circles in 18k gold? and if so, what sizes? I only want gold, not silver or silver/rose gold but I can't seem to find it!!


----------



## LVoeletters

surfergirljen said:


> Does anyone have the gold medium version?
> 
> I have the 32 inch long station one in YG and ADORE it!!!  Now since seeing what I THINK is Jessica Simpson wearing a medium gold one I am in love with this too - but am not sure that they carry it??




Do you have pictures, Jen? Wondering if this should be my Xmas gift from dbf &#128522;


----------



## LVoeletters

Kyclaire said:


> i dont have the gold and silver one but bf just got me a gold one.. its pretty~







Candice0985 said:


> Bump! I was wondering if anyone owns the rose gold and silver version of this necklace?
> can someone post pics please?
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...p+1-c+288191-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&mcat=148206




Candice! Did you end up getting this?


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Candice! Did you end up getting this?



I have the all silver version, I got it for Christmas about 4 years ago I think!? I don't wear it very much but it is a nice necklace! I would prefer it in all gold as sometimes the silver version tarnishes my skin :s


----------

